# Paying with credit card or US$ in Cancun?



## abdibile (Oct 30, 2011)

Should you exchange much Peso cash for a trip to Cancun or can you pay everything with a credit card or US$ cash?

When using a credit card, do they usually only require you to sign or do you need to enter a 4 digit PIN code (like they are starting to do in some countries here in Europe)?

Thanks!


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 30, 2011)

We always bring travelers checks and exchange money for pesos as needed.


----------



## alfie (Oct 30, 2011)

We simply bring a bank card and take out pesos at an ATM.  Most places take a credit card that you sign, but if the amount is large you may have to show additional ID.  There are new laws surrounding the use of USD,  large amount transactions are not permitted.


----------



## jules54 (Oct 30, 2011)

We put everything we can on credit card as far as tours, dining, grocery store. Whenever you use credit card there is a international surcharge of 2% but with the better exchange it is kind of a wash. We care cc point crazy so I cant bare to lose points when paying cash unless I have to.
 Also take cash and exchange 50.00 or 100.00 at a time. Make sure you get some smaller peso bills and even some coins if you plan on taking the bus. I always tell myself the 1.00 is 10 peso just makes it easier. Be careful when exchanging everyone gets confused and sometimes it is on purpose.
Our friends do take pesos out of the ATM also, also believe there is a transaction fee for that so make it worth the 2.00 charge. Dont just get 20.00 that would be a 10% fee.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Some Credit Cards Have No Foreign Transaction Fees -- Use Those Cards*

Some credit cards (Marriott Rewards is one) do not charge a foreign transaction fee. If you have one of those cards, it seems best to put all expenses in it if you can...unless perhaps when you have a Starwood Card and are staying at a Starwood hotel or resort.

As far as cash goes, it depends on what your bank charges for the cash you withdraw. Our debit card (USAA Federal Saving Bank) charges only 0.5%, and it reimburses us for the ATM fees. So we plug that card into an ATM to get pesos for tips and for local expenses (such as taxis, etc.) where a card is not accepted. Seems the best way to go...at least for us.


----------



## Carta (Oct 31, 2011)

CapitalOne does not not charge fees....FYI,,, I will never use my cc at Walmart.. My card# was abused 2 years ago for $2600..(card was not physically stolen).. The matter has been solved and I didn't have to pay.. When I talked to manager, he actually admitted there was an ongoing problem..


----------



## siesta (Oct 31, 2011)

Capital one atm card for me. no atm fee, 0% currency conversion fee. Best plastic in mexico. Use it at bancomer or santander banks, and not a privately owned standalone. This will result in the best dollar conversion to pesos, with the most minimal fees.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty much the same as the above posts - we use regular credit cards for almost everything (yes, with fees), but bring some traveler's checks to exchange for pesos to use for bus fare and some shopping. Dollars or credit cards would also work for shopping, but I think we get a better exchange rate at the front desk.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 1, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Dollars or credit cards would also work for shopping, but I think we get a better exchange rate at the front desk.


I guarantee that you do not get a better exchange rate at the front desk than what you get on your credit card.  CC is the only way to go, IMO.  If you need cash, get some with your ATM card.  Both will give you the best bank rate for exchange.

Kurt


----------



## pjrose (Nov 1, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> I guarantee that you do not get a better exchange rate at the front desk than what you get on your credit card.  CC is the only way to go, IMO.  If you need cash, get some with your ATM card.  Both will give you the best bank rate for exchange.
> 
> Kurt



We tend to watch the exchange rate at the front desk at the Royals, and if it looks good we'll cash in a traveler's check.  We do pay the bulk of our costs with the credit card, just use the traveler's checks for an occasional $20 or so when we need pesos.  I don't think we can do that with the credit card.


----------



## toby9116 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Pesos*

We exchange for pesos at our local bank before we go. We use pesos for cab fare and local venders as street vender and cab exchange rate is usually heavily weighted. We also tip in pesos


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 8, 2011)

Carta said:


> CapitalOne does not not charge fees....FYI,,, I will never use my cc at Walmart.. My card# was abused 2 years ago for $2600..(card was not physically stolen).. The matter has been solved and I didn't have to pay.. When I talked to manager, he actually admitted there was an ongoing problem..



That is awful.  In Canada, all cards are going to have the security chip with a PIN.  My MBNA card also has the PayPass chip, to "tap and go", no signature required, up to $100 I believe.

Best of both worlds.  

Always let your CC company know you will be out of the country.  Once my wife tried a purchase in Mexico and they suspended here card (temporarily).


----------



## pittle (Nov 8, 2011)

We always use the ATM to get pesos.  We get enough to last several days or even a week so the fees for use are not so high.  Our bank gives us a good rate and does not charge an extra exchange fee. We always try to take at least 2000 pesos home with us so that we have taxi fare and can eat or make a quick trip to a grocery when we arrive.


----------



## ocean401 (Nov 8, 2011)

siesta said:


> Capital one atm card for me. no atm fee, 0% currency conversion fee. Best plastic in mexico. Use it at bancomer or santander banks, and not a privately owned standalone. This will result in the best dollar conversion to pesos, with the most minimal fees.



I second that.  I got a Capital One checking account/atm card and credit card just for international travel.  No foreign exchange fees and they refund up to $25 in atm fees as long as its a recognized bank.  How can you go wrong?


----------

